
Dday.ical is now ical.net and available under the MIT license - rianjs
http://rianjs.net/2016/07/dday-ical-is-now-ical-net
======
wwb099
Congrats -- was actually visiting an old app that still used dday.ical, glad
it is getting some love now.

------
rianjs
With significantly better performance:

Old dday.ical test suite: ~17 seconds

Latest ical.net nuget package: 3.5 seconds

